# Has Anyone Tried Maybelline Super Stay Foundation?



## Adrienne (Jun 28, 2009)

I did a search and could only find info on their old superstay silky formula and this one says it's micro-flex formula 24 hr makeup. It sounds similar to Revlon's colorstay so I wonder if it's just as good.

My revlon's working fine but I hate having to mix and maybelline has gotten pretty good about having yellow undertoned foundations.


----------



## internetchick (Jun 28, 2009)

Nope, but I noticed the new Superstay line. I haven't been happy with anything other than their lip stuff. The shadows quads in the display looked really tempting, but not sure they were part of the Superstay line.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 28, 2009)

I loved the Superstay Silky foundation. It stayed on just as long as my Revlon Colorstay, but didn't dry me out as much.

I noticed that stores stopped carrying the Superstay Silky, but didn't realize that they had something else replacing it! I'll have to check it out...


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 28, 2009)

It's on sale at CVS this week




. I might check it out this afternoon.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 29, 2009)

Just looked it up again. It's only on sale when you use the CVS card and a dollar goes towards your extra reward bucks.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 30, 2009)

Found it!!! I called so many different pharmacies and finally one told me that there were just putting it on display today. Why put it in the ad for sale in our area and then not even have it?

I got Classic Beige and True Beige knowing I would be returning one. My judgement was correct in that True Beige is too dark and orange for me, (they had testers for most of them) but I had to make sure. I'd much rather return an item knowing it didn't work then not buy, regret it, go get it and possibly return it. Classic Beige tested on my jaw looks beautifly creamy matte and soft and IT MATCHES PERFECTLY so far... But I will test this out for the next few days since were having horrible heat and humidity, perfect conditions to see what this stuff is made of.

My Colorstay could withstand the heat and humidity pretty well but I hate hate hate having to mix mine and I'm having a hard time getting past the smell. It makes me nauseous and gives me a headache. It's ironic bc it didn't do that the first time I tried it and I actually loved the smell at the time but now, using it second time around, I can't stand it.

Oops! Also wanted to add that I think this may be replacing the old Superstay Silky formula. All the ones on the rack were 50% off so if someone uses it, go to CVS for half off before they're gone



.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Found it!!! I called so many different pharmacies and finally one told me that there were just putting it on display today. Why put it in the ad for sale in our area and then not even have it? 
I got Classic Beige and True Beige knowing I would be returning one. My judgement was correct in that True Beige is too dark and orange for me, (they had testers for most of them) but I had to make sure. I'd much rather return an item knowing it didn't work then not buy, regret it, go get it and possibly return it. Classic Beige tested on my jaw looks beautifly creamy matte and soft and IT MATCHES PERFECTLY so far... But I will test this out for the next few days since were having horrible heat and humidity, perfect conditions to see what this stuff is made of.

My Colorstay could withstand the heat and humidity pretty well but I hate hate hate having to mix mine and I'm having a hard time getting past the smell. It makes me nauseous and gives me a headache. It's ironic bc it didn't do that the first time I tried it and I actually loved the smell at the time but now, using it second time around, I can't stand it.

Oops! Also wanted to add that I think this may be replacing the old Superstay Silky formula. All the ones on the rack were 50% off so if someone uses it, go to CVS for half off before they're gone



.

All the stores in my area got rid of the Superstay Silky a long time ago! I really loved it...




Let us know how you like the new version!


----------



## mrs_n9ne (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh, I have! =D

I recently decided to try it because I was afraid it'd be replacing the Superstay Silky, which is what I've been using &amp; love.

I used Revlon's Colorstay many years ago &amp; remember really liking it because it provided such awesome coverage. Superstay definitely holds up well in comparison if that's what you're looking for. It goes on smoothly &amp; covers up pretty much everything. I have icky old acne scars, which I'm always super paranoid about, &amp; the Superstay keeps everything hidden. My skin looked flawless after I put it on.

The only con for me was by the end of the day my skin seemed a bit oilier than normal. I have pretty oily skin anyway, so it's important for me to have a foundation that's oil free, but sometimes even oil free makeup leaves me on the greasy side. I have to be really careful.

Also, it's a little heavy. That may bother some people. Not me.

Anyway, if you're just looking to try something new I'd give it a try.

From what I remember about Colorstay, it's along the same lines. I think you may like it. Plus, you're right. There are tons of shades to choose from + different undertones.

Personally, I'm bummed they're discontinuing the Superstay Silky.

It's the only thing I can wear besides Lancome. booooooo. =(


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 4, 2009)

I agree. I will wait a few more days to write an official review (wanna make sure it doesn't break me out) but I think the only real difference so far between colorstay and superstay is that I need a blotting sheet for superstay sooner than I would for colorstay, I too have oily skin. But it also doesn't give a matte look like colorstay, more like a natural look. I'll give a better update in the next few days



.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 4, 2009)

It's such a pain lol! I'm a weird yellow where I sometimes look beige neutral but still yellow? *sigh* But I have no problem seaching for my HG, it's fun trying new stuff



.


----------



## lkvf99 (Jul 4, 2009)

I found some at the dollar tree. Its the kind with the primer on the side. great buy for only the primer because the shade was to light.


----------



## makeupny (Jul 8, 2009)

Superstay 24 hour makeup is my new favorite!! It goes on much smoother and more evenly than Revlon colorstay. And it really does last ALL day! I put it to the truest test this weekend during Fourth of July in California and I must say, my makeup looked exactly the same at the end of the night! I am totally hooked. PS - The shade selection is so great that i actually found my exact shade (classic beige - thanks Maybelline!!!)


----------



## yourleoqueen (Jul 16, 2009)

*Bought it, tried it, took it rightback to WalGreens later that same day.** *imagine vomit smiley here.**


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *yourleoqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Bought it, tried it, took it rightback to WalGreens later that same day.** *imagine vomit smiley here.** What didn't you like about it? I'm interested in trying it, so I'd like to know what you thought.


----------



## internetchick (Jul 16, 2009)

Haven't tried it yet, but noticed Walgreens has little tiny tester vials by the display. The colors looked good(thought not a wide variety), and the consistency looked good.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Jul 17, 2009)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What didn't you like about it? I'm interested in trying it, so I'd like to know what you thought.



I have some hyper pigmentation and it didn't provide enough coverage to give me a unified tone. I am oily and it greased up my T-zone something fierce, even with an oil control lotion underneath. The darkest shade was too dark, the next lighter one was too light. That happens to me with most drug store foundations though, but if I like a product I'll buy both colors and mix them. I do that with both Colorstay and Dream Liquid Mousse. 
The 1 thumbs up I will give it is that it did in fact _stay_. Took me 4 cotton rounds of EVOO to get it all off.


----------



## xxlahruexx (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm gunna have to check this out! thanks!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 18, 2009)

I will give my official review tomorrow



. I've been using it daily since I got it.


----------



## macupjunkie (Aug 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Found it!!! I called so many different pharmacies and finally one told me that there were just putting it on display today. Why put it in the ad for sale in our area and then not even have it? 
I got Classic Beige and True Beige knowing I would be returning one. My judgement was correct in that True Beige is too dark and orange for me, (they had testers for most of them) but I had to make sure. I'd much rather return an item knowing it didn't work then not buy, regret it, go get it and possibly return it. Classic Beige tested on my jaw looks beautifly creamy matte and soft and IT MATCHES PERFECTLY so far... But I will test this out for the next few days since were having horrible heat and humidity, perfect conditions to see what this stuff is made of.

My Colorstay could withstand the heat and humidity pretty well but I hate hate hate having to mix mine and I'm having a hard time getting past the smell. It makes me nauseous and gives me a headache. It's ironic bc it didn't do that the first time I tried it and I actually loved the smell at the time but now, using it second time around, I can't stand it.

Oops! Also wanted to add that I think this may be replacing the old Superstay Silky formula. All the ones on the rack were 50% off so if someone uses it, go to CVS for half off before they're gone



.

Could you possibly tell me your shade in Revlon Colorstay because I'm interested in trying it too but I just want some reference to color selection.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 23, 2009)

I use two. I mix Natural Tan with a dab of Golden beige. It's varies but sometimes I'm darker and sometime I'm lighter but it always has to be a combo of these two bc not one was a perfect match for me.


----------



## macupjunkie (Aug 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use two. I mix Natural Tan with a dab of Golden beige. It's varies but sometimes I'm darker and sometime I'm lighter but it always has to be a combo of these two bc not one was a perfect match for me. I was a little impatient and went out and got one before I read your reply but I got classic beige and




LOVEEE IT (shouldn't really jinx it though, I'm still testing it out for wear, 3 hours so far..)
Natural Tan from colorstay has long been too dark for me and today is the first time I saw a natural finish on my face with superstay and now I am embarrassed to think about how long I went with a slightly dark masky face. Everyone must try if you plan to. Coverage starts of a little more than medium but definately buildable whereas I never 'builded' my colorstay because that would accentuate the color matching problem.


----------



## nhtaylor7719 (Aug 27, 2009)

I just went to Walgreens and bought the super stay microflex makeup. they have it on sale, buy 1 get 1 free.

I just bought me 2 bottles, 1 dark 1 light. walgreens has it on sale buy 1 get 1 free. I always have to mix 2 colors because of my skin tone. I hate it! I usually get revlon colorstay or dermablend. I'm at work right now and can't wait to go home and wash my makeup off and try this new one. I tried the color on my neck and it seems that I might be able to just use 1 color. i sure hope so! anyway's Walgreens has it buy 1 get 1 free!!


----------



## vancitygurl (Aug 29, 2009)

I am definitely interested in buying this as well. NOt sure wat shade to get. I am Natural Tan in Revlon Colorstay in the Combo/oily side. So should I be getting Classic Beige like someone mentioned b4? argggggggggh I'm a faithful user of Revlon. Shoud I even switch? I'm just trying to save few bucks here. Anyone got some advice for me?


----------



## macupjunkie (Aug 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *vancitygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am definitely interested in buying this as well. NOt sure wat shade to get. I am Natural Tan in Revlon Colorstay in the Combo/oily side. So should I be getting Classic Beige like someone mentioned b4? argggggggggh I'm a faithful user of Revlon. Shoud I even switch? I'm just trying to save few bucks here. Anyone got some advice for me? You should definitely try it! It's so much more blendable that revlon and it feels lighter on my face. and I think classic beige is a tad light (less pink toned) than natural tan.


----------



## vancitygurl (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok i just Natural Tan in Maybelline! They didn't have no classic beige! In fact there wasn't that much choice of foundations for Super Stay!

I'm Natural Tan in Revlon Colorstay and the color seems similiar to Natural Tan in Maybelline. But will have to test it out 2morrow or so and check it out! Grrrrrrrrrrr I hate not knowing what shade to get!

I did notice Natural Tan in Maybelline is more pinkish! But hopefully after applying that's not the case anymore. arrrgh...I wish there was more of a color selection. I gotta go to Walmart and check it out there!


----------



## nhtaylor7719 (Sep 1, 2009)

I tried the maybelline, and revlon's color stay actually stays on me longer than the maybelline super stay. I'm going back to revlon.


----------



## vancitygurl (Sep 1, 2009)

u know it's the weirdest thing ever. I checked 2 places already and they don't carry the classic beige. Its not even on display or anything. Go figures. Anything u try to find in Toronto Canada is always hard.


----------



## AngelSpicee (Dec 28, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE maybelline Superstay 24 hour foundation

its full coverage, affordable, looks like more product than Colorstay, and true to its name.


----------

